
20 most interesting wireless startups, Iminlikewithyou makes the list - domp
http://www.dailywireless.com/features/startup-040307/
======
danw
Good list.

I'd love to see radar combined with the photoriver concept on
<http://www.tat.se/images/demo/photoriver.mov>

~~~
mauricecheeks
danw - just wanted to let you know that video has been passed up the ladder
:-)

I think Tiny Pictures is really happy with the UI of the mobile application
for Radar. Its pretty slick... if you haven't seen it yet, you can see the CEO
give a demo to Robert Scoble @
<http://www.podtech.net/home/technology/2622/demo-of-photo-conversations-on-
radarnet>

This photoriver concept is definitely a cool of viewing pictures on the phone
though.

(disclaimer: if u view my LinkedIn you'll see I currently work for radar)

~~~
danw
I like radar a lot despite not having a camera phone anymore! It's wonderfully
slick software.

------
Alex3917
Calling likewithyou a wireless startup is a pretty big stretch.

~~~
domp
I thought so too but I wasn't sure all of the features that were involved with
iminlikewithyou.

------
ottawastart
Huh? WTF? These are mobile application startups -- NOT wireless.

------
whacked_new
while i'm not the target market for this, has anyone played with it?

is it like iminlikewithyourprofilepicture?

------
startupdaze
besides twitter these are not good compared what will come out in the next 3
months

